# Peptide Profile: GH AND SUBTYPES



## TREMBO (Jul 23, 2011)

There are many kinds of GH, and didacticaly, we can divide these in classes:

*GHRP: Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide* (stimulates GH secretion from the pituitary as a peptide [unnatural to the body])
GHRP-2
GHRP-6
Hexarelin

*GHRH: Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone* (stimulates GH secretion from the pituitary as a hormone [natural to the body])
CJC 1295
CJC 1293

*GH Analogs: Substances that are similar to GH* (acts like GH without stimulating your own GH)
HGH Fragment (AOD9604)
Generic rHGH (191aa)

-----------------------------------------------------------------

IMPORTANT

You need to know what GH causes from itself, because all of these hormones increases GH. After that, you have to know the basic differences between the substances.

GH

**Cardioprotective actions (Prevents the increase in diastolic pressure of the left ventricular end, so as with coronary perfusion pressure, reactivity of the coronary vasculature to angiotensin and release of the creatine kinase from the perfusate of the heart)
**Increases bone mineral density
**Increased mitosis and meiosis which leads to more muscle mass
**Triglyceride hydrolysis which causes prominent fat loss
**Connective tissue strengthening
**Improves skin elasticity

GHRP-2

**Stimulates the pituitary gland???s increased natural production of the body???s own endogenous human growth hormone (HGH).
**Increases IGF-1 levels
**When natural GH secretion has been inhibited by long term abuse of synthetic GH, GHRP-6 may help to re-stimulate the natural production of GH. 

GHRP-6

**Stimulates the pituitary gland???s increased natural production of the body???s own endogenous human growth hormone (HGH).
**Significant increase in appetite (mimics the action of Ghrelin, a peptide which is released naturally in the lining of the stomach and increases hunger and gastric emptying)
**Increases IGF-1 levels
**When natural GH secretion has been inhibited by long term abuse of synthetic GH, GHRP-6 may help to re-stimulate the natural production of GH. 

Hexarelin (HEX) 

**GH secretagogue with a potent ability to stimulate GH secretion (it will not shut down the body???s own production)
**Stimulates the GH release in a long-lasting event and slightly more effective than the GHRP-6

CJC-1293

**CJC-1295 circulates for a week or longer
**Causes significant increase in appetite (mimics the action of Ghrelin, a peptide which is released naturally in the lining of the stomach and increases hunger and gastric emptying) similar to GHRP-6
**Has to be used in multiple daily doses

CJC-1295

**Same as 1293
**Bigger half-life

Generic rHGH - 191aa (Somatropin)

**Synthetic version of Human Growth Hormone. It is identical to human body's own GH. 
**Stimulates the immune system
**Increases glucose transport
**Shut down the body???s own production

HGH Fragment (AOD9604)

**Extremely potent and effective fat burner
**Reduces the most stubborn abdominal fat
**Increases IGF-1 levels
**Does not negatively impact blood glucose level, nor does cell proliferation occur, like Human Growth Hormone
**Shut down the body???s own production


----------



## Pony (Jul 23, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> IMPORTANT
> 
> You need to know what GH causes from itself, because all of these hormones increases GH. After that, you have to know the basic differences between the substances.
> 
> ...



What would be good for post cycle? And what defines "long term abuse"?


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 23, 2011)

ThePonyPackage said:


> What would be good for post cycle? And what defines "long term abuse"?



I saw your journal few moments ago...

From what I remember, you are using Somatropin, which is included as a "Generic" GH, a synthetic version of our natural hormone... It's good to have a secretagogue after your GH cycle for getting back your endogen production. A good choice would be GHRP-2.

I don't know also what defines "long-term abuse"... Need more research!


----------



## Dannie (Jul 24, 2011)

Good work if you've written it yourself. 
However you forgot to mention about drug affinity complex,  CJC-1295 w/o DAC has a short half life.


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 24, 2011)

That's true...

1295 without DAC has a half-life of hours and with the DAC it gets increased to 7-8 days!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 25, 2011)

i would like somebody in the know about this stuff right somthing that normal dumbies like me can understand like they do for gear say for ex sample like ipamorelin is for cutting hexarelin is for mass cjc1295 is for strenght etc .stuff like that like i know test is for mass,strenght while winny is for cutting very simple.where can i find something like that.and allso where can i find hgh frag that you wrote was for fat loss i have never seen it is sold under a diff name.thanks


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 25, 2011)

All GH is for cutting, and have a little capacity of muscle gain (let's say it's like winny)

The difference between one another is because some stimulates your own endogen production (like tribullus) and others are the synthetic hormone (like winny). There are more differences, like appetite increase (some cause, some don't), half life, etc...

Read what I've poste carefully again... I think you'll understand better after what I told you these informations.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 25, 2011)

so would hgh fragment stacked with ipamorelin be a good stack for geting cutt and ripped or is there somthing better.thanks


----------



## oufinny (Jul 25, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> so would hgh fragment stacked with ipamorelin be a good stack for geting cutt and ripped or is there somthing better.thanks



I would use CJC 1295 w/ DAC, it is 3-4 injects a week and lasts a long time.  You add in a few doses of huperzine A with that per day to maximize effects than take the GH frag each day, should be a great cutter.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 26, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I would use CJC 1295 w/ DAC, it is 3-4 injects a week and lasts a long time. You add in a few doses of huperzine A with that per day to maximize effects than take the GH frag each day, should be a great cutter.


ok so what about this cjc 1295 wdac stacked with hgh frag.and sorry idk what huperzine A is.


----------



## CG (Jul 27, 2011)

personally i would never use CJC1295 *WITH DAC*. this causes a slow GH bleed, when what we want is a GH Pulse, unless we are Women. Men benefit more from Pulsation, women from Bleed. . If someone can show me research to the contrary of any of this, please present it. (CJC1293 Works in a similar manner) and i would not touch either

The goal of using these GHRH's is to create a GH PULSE at specific points (AM, post workout and pre bed primarily), so that we benefit the most when we need it most, and can use peptides to improve muscle and fat loss. 

if you wanted OVERALL GH increase for the whole day, you would just go with 10iu of hGH. This will not provide the same overall positive effects of a strong pulse at set times.


----------

